# بتلك الصلاة الموصوفة



## Huda

السلام عليكم 
أرجو المساعدة
ما المقصود بالعبارة التي يقع تحتها خط؟
هل من شرح مبسط لها؟
حدثني بعض شيوخنا: أنه رأى في منامه كأنه مجتاز لمقبرة مشهورة بعكبراءتعرف بمقبرة بني يَقْطِينٍ، وأنه وقف بها فرأى القبور قد تفتحت وخرج أهلها وهم مُنْحَنِيُون يدورون في المقبرة يلتقطون شيئا، لا أدري ما هو، فإذا رجل منهم محتب جالس على شفير قبره لا يلتقط معهم، فدنوت منه وسلمت فرد السلام، فقلت: مالي أراك جالسا في مكانك وهؤلاء يلتقطون ، فقال لي: هذا ترحم الناس عليهم ينثر عليهم كل ليلة جمعة، ويؤذن لهم في الخروج فيخرجون فيلتقطون. فقلت له: فلم لا تلتقط معهم. فقال: لي في الدنيا ولد صالح يصلي في كل ليلة جمعة ركعتين يقرأ فيهما خمسين مرة قل هو الله أحد، ويهديهما إلي فأنا مستغن بذلك عن أخذ صدقات الناس، قال: فانتبهت، ومضى على هذا مدة يسيرة. فرأيت في المنام كأني مجتاز بتلك المقبرة، وكأن القوم على تلك الحال، حتى بلغت إلى موضع الرجل، فرأيته يلتقط معهم، فسلمت عليه فرد علي السلام، فقلت له: لم صرت تلتقط؟ فقال: ذاك الولد الصالح الذي أخبرتك خبره جاء إلينا، وخرج من الدنيا فانقطعت عني هديته، فأنا أحتاج أن التقط معهم من صدقات الناس وانتبهت([1]).

فمن كان له ولد صالح يدعو له بعد موته انتفع به، أما إن كان ولده لا يدعو له ولا ينفع ميته بشيء فحياته ومماته بالنسبة لهذا الميت سواء.

مع التنبيه إلى أن هذه الرؤيا إنما تذكر للاستئناس بها في وصول العمل الصالح للميت، ولا يصح أن تكون مصدرا للتشريع كاعتقاد مشروعية تخصيص ليلة الجمعة بتلك الصلاة الموصوفة.

(من كتاب كيف ننفع ميتنا)


([1]) كتاب البر والصلة لابن الجوزي ص(136).


----------



## Bakr

Huda said:


> ولا يصح أن تكون مصدرا للتشريع كاعتقاد مشروعية تخصيص ليلة الجمعة بتلك الصلاة الموصوفة



الصلاة الموصوفة هي التي جاء وصفها في حكاية الرؤيا، أي


> ولد صالح يصلي في كل ليلة جمعة ركعتين يقرأ فيهما خمسين مرة قل هو الله أحد، ويهديهما إلي


أما قوله


> ولا يصح أن تكون مصدرا للتشريع كاعتقاد مشروعية تخصيص ليلة الجمعة بتلك الصلاة الموصوفة



أي أنها ليست سنة يجب اتباعها..ولا أعرف هل يعتبرها بدعة أم غير ذلك..!ـ


----------



## Huda

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

